
The Jargon File - fennecfoxen
http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/
======
fennecfoxen
I figure if we can get the Bash quote database on the front page, we can have
this one too.

------
serf
here's the pre-esr version, for good measure.

[http://jargon-file.org/archive/jargon-1.5.0.dos.txt](http://jargon-
file.org/archive/jargon-1.5.0.dos.txt)

